# Fishin- addiction. 1-19-15 white bass still on fire !!



## fishin-addiction (Apr 24, 2014)

Donny brought the family out to catch some white bass and striper . Donny's son caught the big fish of the day. it is so cool watching the little guys fight these fish !! The weather has been great and the fish have been biting good


----------



## fishin-addiction (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## fishin-addiction (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## fishin-addiction (Apr 24, 2014)

This is a picture that Donny took of our last trip


----------



## JMACHALA (Apr 16, 2011)

That's awesome! Love that last picture....I need to get into fish mode.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome Day Jeff!!!

Did he roll around in them fish after the pic?


----------



## tkcampb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

That's a pile of fish! 

Doing my best to patiently wait for the whites to get into the creeks.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

It was nice to meet you at the ramp ,and the cleaning table last friday.You are on the fish,Very nice.


----------



## fishin-addiction (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks guys. good to see y'all out there!!


----------



## AR (May 17, 2013)

Where was this at? What bait did you use?


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Awesome job Jeff.

It wasn't an easy day. 

Didn't see other boat around me doing too good either.

But then they didn't have Jeff in the boat with them.


----------

